# Justice League: Synder-Cut beendet sein DC-Cinematic-Universe



## Darkmoon76 (24. Mai 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Justice League: Synder-Cut beendet sein DC-Cinematic-Universe* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Justice League: Synder-Cut beendet sein DC-Cinematic-Universe*


----------



## Nico69l1 (24. Mai 2020)

Snyder hat original einen guten Film gemacht: Dawn of the Dead. Zwar Remake aber funktioniert auf allen Ebenen gut. Der Rest ist lustig und cool (300. Wobei hier die Vertonung von Elsterglanz sogar besser ist, als das Original) oder schlicht Müll (JL), oder immerhin bissl ambitioniert (MOS und Batman vs Superman. Letzterer hat vor allem den "autentischsten" Batman der Filmgeschichte und ist darum ansehnlich). Aber alle Filme leiden genau unter einem Mangel: Snyder ist als Schreiber schlecht. Ihm fehlt das Talent, Geschichten so zu schreiben, dass sie 1. ansich spannend sind, und 2. im Kontext zum Medium Film und allen dortigen Parametern funktionieren. Außerdem sind seine Kernthemen trivial. Nolan hat gezeigt, dass DC tolle Stories und Metathemen kann.

Privat aber wünsche ich es ihm sehr, dass er mit dem Cut Erfolg haben wird.


----------



## HandsomeLoris (24. Mai 2020)

Das DC-Cinematic Universe wurde ja schon länger begraben, der Snyder Cut wird wohl mehr der Grabstein oder Nachruf werden. Das finde ich aber durchaus nicht schlecht, denn dadurch dürfen die Filme für sich stehen und haben nicht den Druck, alles andere auch noch reinpressen zu müssen, während Cross Over-Filme wie Justice League trotzdem möglich sind; halt so wie Marvel es vorgemacht hat...


----------



## Worrel (24. Mai 2020)

> Viele Fans hatten lange darauf gehofft, nun wird der Wunsch gewährt. Wie PC Games bereits berichtete, darf Regisseur Zack Synder seine Version des umstrittenen Kinofilms Justice League veröffentlichen.


YES!
I ♥ alternative Filmcuts.



Nico69l1 schrieb:


> Snyder hat original einen guten Film gemacht: Dawn of the Dead.


... und 300 ...
... und Watchmen ...
... und Sucker Punch (Extended Cut) ...
... und Man of Steel ...



> Der Rest ist lustig und cool  ...


Schliessen sich "lustig und cool" und "guter Film" deiner Meinung nach aus? So hört es sich jedenfalls an ...



> ... oder schlicht Müll (JL)


Nein echt jetzt? 

Ein Film, der als 4 Stunden Film gedreht und auf 2h runter gekürzt wurde, ist schlecht?

...woran das wohl liegen könnte ...? ✂️


----------



## schokoeis (24. Mai 2020)

Nico69l1 schrieb:


> Privat aber wünsche ich es ihm sehr, dass er mit dem Cut Erfolg haben wird.



Bist du hier sonst dienstlich unterwegs?


----------



## DerPrinzGESPERRT (25. Mai 2020)

Nur weil irgendwer bei The Wrap das meint, heißt das nicht das dass auch stimmt.


----------



## Cobar (25. Mai 2020)

Nico69l1 schrieb:


> Nolan hat gezeigt, dass DC tolle Stories und Metathemen kann.



Nolan? Schau dir mal die Animationsfilme von DC an, die sind um Welten besser als die Realfilme und ich finde sie sogar besser als die Nolan Filme.
DC kann tatsächlich gute Filme machen, nur eben leider keine Realfilme. Irgendwie bekommen sie das einfach nicht richtig hin.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Mai 2020)

Nolan.

The Dark Knight-Triologie gehört immer noch mit dem Besten, was DC seit langem veröffentlicht hat. Vor allem der zweite Teil ist, für mich, in jeder Hinsicht perfekt. Ich hab ihn erst wieder am Wochenende gesehen, in der UHD mit HDR, und die IMAX-Szenen, die Musik, der Bösewicht: grandios und ganz großes Kino.


----------



## graphimundo (19. Juni 2020)

Also ich fand Aquaman und den ersten Wonder Woman  sehr gelungen und hatte großen Spaß mit beiden. Zu den Dark Knights muss man glaube ich nichts mehr sagen........also DC kann gute Filme machen und ich persönlich finde sogar Sie haben die besseren Superhelden  aber ja sie tun sich auch jeden Fall schwerer als Marvel.


----------

